# Worst MMA record ever



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Browsing sherdog I found this guy with a truly shocking record. You really have to wonder why he continues to fight, he obviously isn't cut out for MMA.

Fight Finder - Tim Wills's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics

his record stands at 0-16-0 and he hasnt lasted longer than 3 minutes into the first round. Post other fighters with terrible records and see if we can find the worst one ever. 

Also, we have another contender in the 'Worst nickname' competition. Ladies and gentleman, I present to you:

Joseph "The Ho bag" Bochenek

Fight Finder - Joseph "The Ho Bag" Bochenek's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

did he choose that name...?
LOL 0-16!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Merforga (Jan 2, 2007)

lmao what a nickname


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I hate to shit on people who go out and do what they love but you would think by the 16th loss without a win you would realize that maybe MMA isnt for you.


----------



## ssjd (Jun 17, 2007)

His second fight - Submission (Bad Position). WTF is that?
How was he announced at his 16th fight? 
"With an embarrassing but experienced record of 0-15"????


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

ssjd said:


> His second fight - Submission (Bad Position). WTF is that?
> How was he announced at his 16th fight?
> "With an embarrassing but experienced record of 0-15"????


I think it would be, he was caught in a submission or something and he tried to get out but put himself in a very awkward position or something.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice find lol, looks like he has finished now though.. Last fight in 2000. Good for him, i wonder what he does nowadays.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

